# Tigard Oregon



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I have contacted them and have it.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

pictures


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

It was a standard birdhouse, I put it in a deep and took it home. lets try this "post album" button on Photo shop and see if it goes.
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/bhsideoff.jpg
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/bhfr5.jpg
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/bhfr4close.jpg
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/bottomofbirdhouse.jpg


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Very pretty pictures!


----------

